# Bumble Bee



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

This shot was almost accidental.  I had my Sigma 17-50 and was heading to my car when I saw the flowers.  I thought I would grab one last shot before heading home.  Then I got photo bombed by this creature.  I managed this shot, cropped about 40%, but what I saw when I looked closely was my reflection in the shiny part of its back.  I thought that was kind of cool.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice shot. I have the same lens, and like it a lot, though I don't use it enough.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot. I have the same lens, and like it a lot, though I don't use it enough.


Thanks.  I really like it, too.  Of my three lenses it‘s the one I use the most.  I think Sigma quit making them.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Great capture  i love it when the unexpected happens


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Great capture  i love it when the unexpected happens


Thank you!


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....


Thanks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 3, 2021)

I can't zoom in to see the reflection but I like the shot.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 4, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I can't zoom in to see the reflection but I like the shot.


Thanks, Kirk.  Yeah the reflection is quite dim.  I can’t see it on my phone or iPad, only on the computer.


----------

